# vesafb boot theme not displaying

## FuriousGeorge

i just got framebuffer working, and since i can never leavee wll enough alone, i went on to try to get a boot splash screen going

I followed the isntructions on this wiki howto:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Configuring_your_bootloader

in short, i used genkernenel to recompile my kernel with the emrgence boot theme

then i emerged soplash_utils

then rc-update add splash default

then, according to the docs, all i had to do was pass some instructions to my kernel in grub.conf

here's my grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/sanders root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@87 splash=verbose,theme:emergence
```

easy enough, right?  :Wink:   well i screwed something up b/c i still ahve the penguin in the upper left

i cant find anything in my boot log to tip me off as to where i went wrong

----------

## thebigslide

You need to disable the boot logo in the kernel config.  If with the frame buffer console options in a submenu.

----------

## FuriousGeorge

thebigslide, if it werent for you i would be like ben stiller in zoolander shaking the the computer over my head while making monkey noises in an attempt to get to the files "in the computer"

----------

## thebigslide

np

----------

## FuriousGeorge

however....  :Wink: 

now that ive rebooted i still got no splash screen

on the bright side, the penguin that was mocking me is gone

----------

## sobers_2002

well u see the verbose mode screen doesn't really show up..........the rc-update splash should be 

a little help in understanding as it comes only after the splash starts(which i assume does get 

started later on as in my case) try the silent mode and u'll have a progressbar.....which is better

than having nothing  :Wink: 

----------

## FuriousGeorge

i changed the line in grub.conf from verbose to silent but i didnt see any changes :-/

----------

## rush_ad

i have the same problem. all i see is a penguin on upperleft corner

----------

## FuriousGeorge

i was told i needed to unselect the "boot logo" option in the kernel.  that got rid of the penguin and his insolent smile but didnt help the rest of the splash screen

----------

## Arainach

You need an initrd file.  I'm not certain how Genkernel approaches initrd images, although I know for certain that it uses them.

----------

## FuriousGeorge

i redid everything, this time using make menuconfig (as opposed to genkernel)

i made sure there was a theme file in /boot/ which i invoked using initrd option in grub.conf as shown in the howto i linked to in the original post.  same result.  i followed the howto, to the letter.  dmesg gives absolutely no clues

maybe ill invite the penguin back and give up

here's the beginning of dmesg

```

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131052

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126956 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f6da0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   A7V266   0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1ffec000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   A7V266   0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1ffec080

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   A7V266   0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1ffec040

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS A7V266   0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@87 splas

h=silent,theme:emergence

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01406000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1410.396 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

```

and here's my grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/sanders root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@87 sp$

initrd (hd0,4)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

----------

## kill

Splash Screen in 5 easy steps

 *thebigslide wrote:*   

> You need to disable the boot logo in the kernel config. If with the frame buffer console options in a submenu.

 

Nope. That won't make a difference.

----------

## FuriousGeorge

i already made the image using  splash_genintranfs, and it lives in boot and is 600k

as you can see from my grub.conf, i did that right, too

framebuffer si working, and i brought back the penguin, so im basically at a loss as to why this happens

----------

## Arainach

Here's mine:

```
title Gentoo Linux (Nitro Sources 2.6.11-rc5)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-nitro root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,pmipal,1280x1024-32@60 splash=silent,theme:gentoo

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-gentoo-1280x1024

title Gentoo Linux (Love Sources 2.6.11)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-love root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,pmipal,1280x1024-32@60 splash-silent,theme:gentoo

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-gentoo-1280x1024
```

----------

## FuriousGeorge

i tiried 

moving that splash= to its own line above intrd

also tried adding that pcipal comand

niether worked

maybe there is something in the kernel i have looked over.  i know i enabled:

block devices (and size = 4096)

video mode selection

console framebuffer support

and, of course, vesafb-tng

framebuffer works, and the penguin loads no problem if i enable the logo in the kernel

could there be other things in the kernel preventing this from working?

i know this isnt an important, but at this point it feels like me vs. computer[/b]

----------

## Crapo

could you give the output of :

`cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep _FB`

`cat /proc/fb0/vbe_info`

`cat /proc/fb0/modes`

----------

## thebigslide

follow the guide http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/archive/gensplash-in-10-easy-steps.php.  It never fails me. 

The initrd with gensplash doesn't go in boot, it gets compiled INTO the kernel

----------

## Crapo

Well, the 10 easy steps have been replaced by the 5 easy steps  :Laughing:   : http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/archive/gensplash-in-5-easy-steps.txt

Regarding initrd being compiled in the kernel, it is clearly explained in the http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash how you can use an initrd in /boot to store your theme.

----------

## thebigslide

well.. all I'm saying is "If you follow the 10 easy steps for genkernel it works"

Some of us have better things to do with an initrd.

----------

